

Contemporary Pioneers: Investing in Space, the new innovation race - ungerik
http://pioneersfestival.com/2012/04/contemporary-space-pioneers/

======
phenriettak
Good thoughral article. I must say though that I would like for us to stick
around and eat our own dogfood for a sec before we go exploit another precious
planet ^-^

------
qnd
Nice piece of blog, Erik!

------
moertlthomas
cool stuff

